

After two sleepy months Bitcoins again spiking - SlipperySlope
http://bitcoincharts.com/charts/mtgoxUSD#rg180zigDailyztgSza1gSMAzm1g300zm2g25zi1gAccDistzv

======
SlipperySlope
Some think it is the Euro crisis. Anyway you look at it the cybercurrency is
moving strongly upwards so far in June.

